# MS Word 2003 Help Needed



## officerripley (Apr 1, 2021)

Was trying to edit a Word 2003 document and all of a sudden, anything I add is red and with strikethrough thru every letter. When I selected the red, struckthru parts, it shows the font color as Black and that Strikethrough is not selected but I'm still getting red, struckthrough letters on any new text I add or when editing already-there text. Help!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't know if this is a help or not?


----------



## officerripley (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks, Meanderer, that vid seems to be for a newer version of Word than 2003. But after googling (which just told me to do what I already tried with no luck: selecting the text and making sure Black and no Strikethrough is selected) and after stumbling around all over the place in the document, I think I finally found it: in Word 2003, in the document you go to Tools, Options, Track Changes, and then make sure that "Insertions", "Deletions", "Formatting", and "Changed Lines" are all set to "None". 

So I did that and everything's okay now.  But what's so darn weird is that this is an old document I've had on my computer for a long time, this has never happened before and all of a sudden today it just started doing that, and it's hard to believe I would've accidentally made all the changes above to track changes in Red & with Strikethrough. IDK, maybe there was some kind of internal Word update but you wouldn't think so with that old a version of it. Oh, well, onward and upward.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2021)

I couldn't identify the version of Windows, shown on the video.  Glad you figured it out.  If it just happened today, you can blame it on an April fools joke!


----------



## officerripley (Apr 1, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> I couldn't identify the version of Windows, shown on the video.  Glad you figured it out.  If it just happened today, you can blame it on an April fools joke!


Well, it being April Fool's Day is the only thing that makes sense!    Oh but these computers sometimes, amirite?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2021)

Just be glad they don't have automatic down-grades.....


----------



## officerripley (Apr 1, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Just be glad they don't have automatic down-grades.....


They probably do!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2021)

A Poem




Windows

In these dark chambers here what weary days
I spend, walk up and down as in a maze
To find the windows.----Only to unclose
One of these windows will be some relief.---
But somehow windows this room hasn’t got,
Or I can’t find them. Perhaps I’ better not.
Perhaps the light would be another grief.
What fresh surprises their might be, who knows?

   Constantine P. Cavafy          
   January 3, 2003


----------

